# Documentation needed for 92587 & 99173?



## renifejn (Mar 13, 2009)

What would be sufficient documentation to show that a 92587 and 99173 were done.  I have orders for them, but not sure if that means they were done or not.  Does anyone have any examples?  Thanks


----------



## donsqueen (Mar 13, 2009)

92587: Encoderpro.com indicates that this code includes: 

"INCLUDES: diagnostic/treatment services not generally included in a comprehensive otorhinolaryngologic evaluation or office visit

testing of both ears. When one ear is tested, append modifier 52.

use of calibrated electronic equipment, recording of results, and a report with interpretation"

So I would say that a formal report as well as a printed or electronic copy of the computerized recording would be necessary.

99173: I don't see any requirement for a formal report, but I would think there should be a notation in the patient chart of the patient's eyesight (i.e. 20/20).

Happy Friday

Amy


----------

